# Attribute aus anderen Sessions untersuchen bzw. vergleichen



## bronks (3. Jan 2007)

Hi!

Es geht um eine einfache Webapp mit einem einzigen Servlet als Controller. Mehrere User greifen gleichzeitig zu. In einem SessionAttribut wird der UserName gehalten. Wie kann ich den Controller überprüfen lassen, ob bereits eine Session existiert, welche den UserNamen enthält?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## HLX (4. Jan 2007)

Der Zugriff auf alle Sessions durch den ServletContext wurde bei neueren Servletversionen von SUN aus Sicherheitsgründen unterbunden. Ich nehme an, du willst von einem Rechner mit unterschiedlichen Browserinstanzen auf die Anwendung zugreifen. Dann solltest du es mit Cookies probieren. Alternativ kannst du eingeloggte Benutzer in einer Datei oder Datenbank auf dem Server speichern und die Information bei Bedarf hier abrufen. Würde ich dann mit einem Zeitstempel versehen um eine Gültigkeitsdauer festlegen zu können.


----------



## bronks (4. Jan 2007)

Erstmal vorab: Es geht um die kostengünstige Rettung eines vermurxten Konzepts.

Es geht ganz konkret darum: 
- Ein User meldet sich an belegt eine Bearbeitergruppe
- Ein weiterer User darf diese Bearbeitergruppe nicht belegen
- Beim speichern der Bearbeitung wird die Bearbeitergruppe wieder freigegeben

Super wäre es, daß bei einem SessionTimeout die belegte Bearbeitergruppe freigegeben wird. Deshalb wäre es am einfachsten gewesen einfach nachzusehen, was in den anderen Sessions drinsteht.


----------



## HLX (4. Jan 2007)

Wirste wohl selbst implementieren müssen.   

Wie gesagt: DB, Textfile
...oder Singleton.


----------



## bronks (7. Jan 2007)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab es jetzt ganz anders gemacht.


----------

